# what's the address of the staging area for Lyft at BWI?



## Urbanappalachian (Dec 11, 2016)

I can't seem to find it as the Lyft tutorial didn't specify an actual address but more like a diagram of "where its at", which means I'd have to drive around to find exactly where this diagram is! LOL. So I drove into where the Uber drivers hang around (since I also drive for Uber) and it's in the cell phone lot area. I noticed that I'm not in the Lyft staging area because the app didn't state how many Lyft drivers were ahead of me and so on plus on the app's map it showed I'm a little off from where I should be exactly. I think the area I should be in is somewhere near Elkridge Landing Rd if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Lbd2323 (Feb 20, 2017)

Urbanappalachian said:


> I can't seem to find it as the Lyft tutorial didn't specify an actual address but more like a diagram of "where its at", which means I'd have to drive around to find exactly where this diagram is! LOL. So I drove into where the Uber drivers hang around (since I also drive for Uber) and it's in the cell phone lot area. I noticed that I'm not in the Lyft staging area because the app didn't state how many Lyft drivers were ahead of me and so on plus on the app's map it showed I'm a little off from where I should be exactly. I think the area I should be in is somewhere near Elkridge Landing Rd if I'm not mistaken.


Hit the little button that says navigate... Next to the (star) que indicator

Its a waste of time in that lot... Averaging over 2 hour waits for a trip and if you have to leave the lot... To say, use the restroom, you are kicked to the back of the que... Total bullshit


----------



## Urbanappalachian (Dec 11, 2016)

Oh so I always have to hit the little button next to the star to drive me to the staging area?

Yeah I noticed lots of Uber drivers in the staging lot look like bums waiting for the "big ride of the day". It was depressing I had to leave when there was like 70 ahead of me. I only would wait in the staging area AFTER dropping off a customer at BWI. Maybe some drivers are there to tough it out to see who would leave and the ones to stay wins?


----------

